# Esta portada de The economist es muy perturbadora



## Sardónica (28 Dic 2021)

2 peones negros sobre la mesa, un patito junto a los 2 jóvenes, un hombre observando.
Rostros en las rocas. Un sombrero.

¿Alguien que pueda descifrar este sindios gráfico?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Dic 2021)

Ilustra muy bien lo que llaman la langostada, un hombre ahí de relax con su cubata y los dos críos tirandose al monte para sobrevivir 

hay un tren de fondo que ya está en marcha, lo han perdido?


----------



## Maddie (28 Dic 2021)

Te has dejado el tren que pasa y se va y la mascarilla sobre la mesa.

A mí me parece un tipo rico que goza de privilegios como ver NIÑOS y tener un tren de CARBÓN y claro, de no usar MASCARILLA. Quizá lo de los dos peones lo pueda explicar alguien que sepa de ajedrez, tal vez es la posición de alguna clase de jugada.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (28 Dic 2021)

Maddie dijo:


> Quizá lo de los dos peones lo pueda explicar alguien que sepa de ajedrez, tal vez es la posición de alguna clase de jugada.



No son peones, es un salero y un pimentero.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Dic 2021)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> No son peones, es un salero y un pimentero.



que parecen sospechosamente dos peones negros …


----------



## Lego. (28 Dic 2021)

Los dos "peones" son la sal y la pimienta.

No le veo mayor simbolismo, la verdad. Apostaría a que es cualquier capricho personal de algún jefazo o de los dueños del medio. Igual es una escena del finde pasado en los Hamptons con su colega el CEO de lo que sea, y ya se han mandado un whatsapp. ¿Te ha gustado? A veces es así de sencillo.


----------



## Herodotez (28 Dic 2021)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> No son peones, es un salero y un pimentero.



No son peones ni saleros, son las torres de la Catedral de Munich


----------



## GatoAzul (28 Dic 2021)

¿Una mascarilla sobre la mesa?


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (28 Dic 2021)

La parejita joven en lugar de tener algún hijo lo que tienen es una mascota


----------



## Silvia Charo (28 Dic 2021)

La clave está en el pato, necesitamos vídeo de JL. Nuestro futuro está en juego.


----------



## ForeignMatter (28 Dic 2021)

Sal y pimentero = doble dosis de vacunación?


----------



## Sardónica (28 Dic 2021)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> No son peones, es un salero y un pimentero.



Pensé en ellos pero podrían tener el doble sentido.


----------



## Sardónica (28 Dic 2021)

ForeignMatter dijo:


> Sal y pimentero = doble dosis de vacunación?



Lo de doble igual ya se queda corto


----------



## antiglobalista (28 Dic 2021)

Me faltan negros y maricones


----------



## Ancient Warrior (28 Dic 2021)

Increíble le dieron justo al rostro que sale en la roca que señala la chica


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (28 Dic 2021)

el tren va de izquerda a derecha
cambio de ciclo, los demócratas se quedan en tierra
los vagones del tren son azules


----------



## hyperburned (28 Dic 2021)

El boomer esta tranquilamente mientras observa. Los dos peones negros es una posición muy defensiva en ajedrez

A los niños les toca jugar ahora, mientras miran montañas de basura, un tren a vapor pasa, signo de retroceso tecnológico, bajo el horizonte crepuscular

lo del pato es una ida de olla


----------



## Abrojo (28 Dic 2021)

Peones? Son un salero y un pimentero


----------



## hyperburned (28 Dic 2021)

El culo y el pico es mas bien de pato


----------



## Captain Julius (28 Dic 2021)

Los dos saleros con forma simbólica de peones son los niños que mueve a su antojo el langosto, el sol en su vermú.
La mascarilla abandonada sobre la mesa sugiere que la plandemia ha sido un éxito y ya cumplió su parte.


----------



## alas97 (28 Dic 2021)

todos son rojos hasta el pato. Hasta el cielo es amarillo. Azufre, cambio climático, control del clima.


----------



## hyperburned (28 Dic 2021)

ok aceptamos dodó, por las patas


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (28 Dic 2021)

Falta perspectiva de género en esa imagen. Irene, dota presupuesto para una mamandurria que lo solucione.


----------



## SBrixton (28 Dic 2021)

El estilo ilustrativo parece de los años 40-50 americanos. Podria ser una alegoria a esa generacion que nacio en aquella epoca, disfruto la vida, y ahora que se estingen nos dejan el mundo como estaba al nacer.


----------



## wwknude (28 Dic 2021)

Parece chinorris


----------



## wwknude (28 Dic 2021)

El tío en la mesa representa China. Sobre la mesa el salero y el pimentero representan el apoyo de Rusia. El tren va de occidente a oriente.

Todo ello mientras los jóvenes y el animal extinguido miran a otro lado.


----------



## Poseidón (28 Dic 2021)

Y tiene dos entradas en el bolsillo de la camisa. ¿Dos viajes para el tren?¿Para los hijos?Visto que es un Dodo que prentende al subirlos la tren ¿Salvarlos de la extincion o condenarlos?

Lo que si que esta claro es que la pandemia acaba este año... Esa mascarilla sobre la mesa es muy elocuente.

@Lonchix a lo mejor te interesa el tema. Que ven tus ojos de magufo premium (desde el respeto y el cariño)
@AYN RANDiano2 Me gustaria saber tu opinion tambien.


----------



## Ardafilo (28 Dic 2021)

Ufff, qué difícil, vayamos por partes:

Hay que verlo como una composición con tres escenarios:

-En el más alejado, una locomotora a vapor.

-En el intermedio, una pareja en plan campista dominguero. Ella le da una especiel de bufanda mientras señala una formación rocosa. Hay un dodo al lado.

-En el más cercano hay un hombre en una mesa bebiendo un refresco y comiendo algo que creo que es sin duda algún tipo de cereal, tan insulso que se ve obligado a condimentarlo con sal y pimienta. Hay una mascarilla sobre la mesa. El hombre lleva un par de cosas en el bolsillo, puede que sean tickets, convendría que fuesen depresores linguales pero lo dudo. No podríamos saber hacia donde mira el hombre si el dibujante no hubiese resaltado dos perfiles, el de la nariz y el del pómulo. Así, sabemos que el hombre mira a la pareja.

CONCLUSIÓN: es una alegoría de los cambios que se han introducido en la forma en la que se viaja. El hombre mira hacia atrás en el tiempo, con nostalgia. La locomotora de carbón resulta claramente anacrónica al verla en el mismo plano con la mascarilla. La pareja camposta representa la época inocente de las escapadas de fin de semana y las visitas a los grandes monumentos naturales, sobre todo en EE.UU.

Hay que fijarse aquí en la sombra de los campistas, tan alargada que solo puede indicar que _su Sol _se está poniendo porque son una especie extinguida por la depredación consumista, como el dodo.

Y ahora podemos ver el guiño del dibujo, ¿qué pensáis? ¿Está el hombre llorando o solo lo parece por la marca del pómulo?


----------



## matias331 (28 Dic 2021)

Ardafilo dijo:


> Ufff, qué difícil, vayamos por partes:
> 
> Hay que verlo como una composición con tres escenarios:
> 
> ...




Pero hay mas....el hombre esta en medio de la vegetacion y los jovenes van a un lugar arido, otro es la cara con sombrero en el monte chico,


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Dic 2021)

Otra más, la cara en la montaña, es como esas del monte de los presidentes, pero esta claramente derroido

langosto americano, el ferrocarril que fue símbolo del progreso … el dodo un animal en extincion junto a una pareja señalando a los padres fundadores derruidos-derroidos

si, parece un langosto contemplado plácidamente la derroicion de eeuu y el exterminio humano

las portadas de the economist ingenuas o bien pensadas no son, tal vez insinúa a sus lectores que cojan a sus hijos y los manden a Asía que es donde está el futuro


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Dic 2021)

Efectivamente hay una línea de tren que pasa cerca del monte Rushmore 









Black Hills Central Railroad - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## shinobu magiøsa (28 Dic 2021)

Yo creo que deberias ir al psiquiatra tio, ya hasta imaginas cosas


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (28 Dic 2021)

Es la actualidad, por la mascarilla, pero el tren lleva una máquina de vapor.

Están planteando nuestro futuro sin electrónica tras el pulso electromagnético de un conflicto nuclear.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Dic 2021)

La chica lleva algo en la mano que parece una bufanda es un detalle que no hemos comentado


----------



## ToledanoNorte (28 Dic 2021)

Los chicos son la raza europea que se extingue (como el dodo), prefiriendo tener mascotas en vez de hijos y distraídos por los mass media y cambio climático, pierden el tren económico que se desplaza a Asia. 

La generación anterior mira todo con desdén porque tampoco le importa lo que ocurra a las generaciones siguientes mientras disfrutan.


----------



## Coruñes Anonimo (28 Dic 2021)

Se parece mucho al símbolo del 11-S.


----------



## Escalable (28 Dic 2021)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Me faltan negros y maricones



saladito y pimenton!!!!! :/


----------



## Dr.Nick (28 Dic 2021)

En el original se ve claramente que es un dodo y lo que tiene en el bolsillo el viejo son los billetes del tren. Extinción del turismo de masas.


----------



## srburbujarra (28 Dic 2021)

Maddie dijo:


> Te has dejado el tren que pasa y se va y la mascarilla sobre la mesa.
> 
> A mí me parece un tipo rico que goza de privilegios como ver NIÑOS y tener un tren de CARBÓN y claro, de no usar MASCARILLA. Quizá lo de los dos peones lo pueda explicar alguien que sepa de ajedrez, tal vez es la posición de alguna clase de jugada.



Las dos torres parecen chimeneas de condensación de una central térmica.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BeninExpress (28 Dic 2021)

La imagen forma parte de un tríptico y la propia revista revela lo que es cada cosa..



















El tren al final resulta ser es "asesinato en el Orient Express" por la movida Rusia-Ucrania.

Y efectivamente el colega que está sentado tiene pinta de ser chino y está comiendo cereales.

Ya si eso me dais un zankito luego por haberme metido en Google y buscar la imagen original.


----------



## Ardafilo (28 Dic 2021)

BeninExpress dijo:


> La imagen forma parte de un tríptico y la propia revista revela lo que es cada cosa..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, a ver, tampoco veo mucha conexión


----------



## Pili33 (28 Dic 2021)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> La clave está en el pato, necesitamos vídeo de JL. Nuestro futuro está en juego.



Y de Iván Martínez tb.


----------



## Debunker (28 Dic 2021)

Maddie dijo:


> Te has dejado el tren que pasa y se va y la mascarilla sobre la mesa.
> 
> A mí me parece un tipo rico que goza de privilegios como ver NIÑOS y tener un tren de CARBÓN y claro, de no usar MASCARILLA. Quizá lo de los dos peones lo pueda explicar alguien que sepa de ajedrez, tal vez es la posición de alguna clase de jugada.



Peones? a mi me parecen la sal y pimienta.

Lo que más me ha llamado la atención es el tren, es un tren a vapor o sea alimentado por carbón , llamativo porque ahora los trenes últimos construídos aspiran a moverse a enorme velocidades con electro magnetismo, o sea ese tren es vuelta al pasado lejano


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (28 Dic 2021)

Sardónica dijo:


> 2 peones negros sobre la mesa, un patito junto a los 2 jóvenes, un hombre observando.
> Rostros en las rocas. Un sombrero.
> 
> ¿Alguien que pueda descifrar este sindios gráfico?
> ...



Yo interpreto que el hombre mayor no le ha dado los tickets de tren a los jovenes, que estan planeando subir la montaña.
Esta comiendo cereales, detalle importante si nos fijamos que el suelo es amarillo; esta en una plantacion de los mismos cereales que consume?
La mascarilla encima de la mesa, los jovenes tampoco la llevan....

Para mi esta muy claro, adulto senior que en vez de mandar a los jovenes al mercado global, que ya ha fracasado, deja de interesarse por el covid y la inmigracion (los supuestos sal y pimentero, aunque no hay distincion de ambas, da a entender que todas las razas de tez oscura son iguales?), consume lo que produce y observa como sus jovenes se marcan metas altas. Lo que no encajo es el pato ni la manta sobre las piernas.
Tambien, pero yo creo que esto ya por malpensar mio, esas montañas tienen cierta forma...y lo mismo no le esta entregando la bufanda para que se la ponga el...sino por quitarsela ella como declaracion de intenciones (un guiño a la natalidad?).


He buscado el significado del pato en sueños y esas cosas, al parecer tiene que ver con cosas que has estado evitando o que debes de hacer ya. Me encaja. Tambien esta asociado a la fidelidad y la honestidad. Clara referencia a parejas fuertes.

Apuestan por la necesidad de un modelo de economia nacional, centrado en impulsar a los jovenes de raza blanca, en relaciones de pareja sanas para volver al ya destruido modelo de familia tradicional?


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (28 Dic 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> La parejita joven en lugar de tener algún hijo lo que tienen es una mascota



La mascota es un dodo, un pájaro extinguido.


----------



## vinavil (28 Dic 2021)

- Lo que iba a decir -continuó el Dodo en tono ofendido- es que el mejor modo para secarnos sería una Carrera Loca. 
- ¿Qué es una Carrera Loca?, preguntó Alicia, y no porque tuviera muchas ganas de averiguarlo, sino porque el Dodo había hecho una pausa, como esperando que alguien dijera algo, y nadie parecía dispuesto a decir nada. 
- Bueno, la mejor manera de explicarlo es haciéndola.


----------



## vinavil (28 Dic 2021)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> En el original se ve claramente que es un dodo y lo que tiene en el bolsillo el viejo son los billetes del tren. Extinción del turismo de masas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 885036





A mi ese individuo me parece de raza negra.


----------



## AssGaper (28 Dic 2021)

Todos calvos, como el de la imagen.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (28 Dic 2021)

Sardónica dijo:


> 2 peones negros sobre la mesa, un patito junto a los 2 jóvenes, un hombre observando.
> Rostros en las rocas. Un sombrero.
> 
> ¿Alguien que pueda descifrar este sindios gráfico?
> ...



Mi interpretación:
El fin de la civilización industrial:
La escena, el atardecer, significa que se avecina la noche. Los dos jóvenes apuntan con una manta, para protegerse del frío que viene, mientras apuntan a una montaña (de dinero fiat). Un dodo, pájaro que representa la extinción a manos del ser humano, les acompaña. El hombre mayor está tomando una comida vegana, en un intento por consumir menos y salvar el planeta. Pero observa atónito a los jóvenes, ya se imagina la que se les viene encima.
Nótese que el tren es a vapor, ya que la tercera guerra mundial, inevitable, ocurrirá por el control de los recursos ante una población mundial que no para de crecer. Entonces habrá una vuelta a la producción tradicional y habrá que volver a utilizar fuentes de energía como la leña y el carbón.


----------



## DDT (28 Dic 2021)

Puestos a suponer yo veo a un tipo calvo pelin gordito tomándose un cubata. En la mesa tiene un plato con gusanos y sal y pimienta para hacerlos digerible. Como está comiendo la mascarilla la ha dejado encima de la mesa. A lo lejos hay dos jóvenes que tienen como mascota un pato que los acompaña yñque están dando un paseo. A lo lejos un tren a vapor porque hace ya tiempo que se agotó el petróleo.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (28 Dic 2021)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> que parecen sospechosamente dos peones negros …



Columnas de Hércules.


----------



## Albion (28 Dic 2021)

Los saleros o peones representan las columnas Boaz y Jakin, muy queridas por la masonería, y que se simbolizan también con el número 11.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (28 Dic 2021)

creo que ella le esta diciendo a el donde subirse para que se tire de cabeza el.
El de la mesa espera que lo haga para tener la chortina a su disposicion.


----------



## vinavil (28 Dic 2021)

El tío tiene la mascarilla encima de la mesa y está de terrazas. Los niños se dirigen hacia el bosque con un pájaro extinto que les observa.

La plandemia ya está amortizada y el siguiente capítulo ya sabéis cuál es. Greta majareta a todas horas.
Ya nos lo advirtió en zumbado de Bosé.


----------



## fennando (28 Dic 2021)




----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (28 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Peones? a mi me parecen la sal y pimienta.
> 
> Lo que más me ha llamado la atención es el tren, es un tren a vapor o sea alimentado por carbón , llamativo porque ahora los trenes últimos construídos aspiran a moverse a enorme velocidades con electro magnetismo, o sea ese tren es vuelta al pasado lejano



Es solo la máquina. Los coches son modernos.

Así que puede ser una locomotora limpia que funciona con un reactor nuclear.

O puede ser de carbón porque las modernas no funcionan tras un pulso electromagnético o llamarada solar.


----------



## Debunker (28 Dic 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Es solo la máquina. Los coches son modernos.
> 
> Así que puede ser una locomotora limpia que funciona con un reactor nuclear.
> 
> O puede ser de carbón porque las modernas no funcionan tras un pulso electromagnético o llamarada solar.




Curiosa la forma en la que vemos la cosa, entonces el gran rastro de humo que va dejando la locomora a qué se debe?


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (28 Dic 2021)

La cepa Omicron viene de Sudáfrica, de ahí los peones negros. La plandemia se acaba. El pato simboliza período de paz y estabilidad. Vienen los felices años 20. Vuelta a una vida más en la naturaleza. Fin del Internet como lo conocemos. Reset económico y social. Limpieza de borregada.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (28 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Curiosa la forma en la que vemos la cosa, entonces el gran rastro de humo que va dejando la locomora a qué se debe?



Al reactor nuclear (expulsan vapor de agua). O el humo del carbón.


----------



## Debunker (28 Dic 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Al reactor nuclear (expulsan vapor de agua). O el humo del carbón.



Es decir que hay máquinas que llevan un reactor nuclear incorporado, nunca he oído hablar de algo así ni podría creer que fuera posible, pero buenos en estos tiempos todo es posible, hasta lo imposible


----------



## Tio_Serio (28 Dic 2021)

La pareja tiene sombra alargada, podría ser que su sol se está poniendo al final del día, o bien saliendo al comienzo de la jornada.

Ella señala un rostro de mujer bella en los sedimentos, el tiene a su derecha la imagen de un rostro barbudo y con sombrero que bien podría ser la de un rudo explorador de nuevos territorios, si el señala esa imagen no lo podemos ver; y si lo hace, tiene el brazo menos levantado que ella, con menos entusiasmo.

Que tengan un dodo a sus pies, los acerca mucho al grupo de animales extintos.
Al principio, pensando que era un pato, me venía a la cabeza la imagen y función del Neo de matrix, empeñado en despertar a la gente para que vean la realidad, con su molesto cuac cuac.







En mi opinión el tren es símbolo de dirigirse al futuro, es la maquinaria que avanza hacia nuevas tierras.
Diría que el Dodo-Neo intenta llamar la atención de la pareja hacia esa realidad que avanza mientras ellos permanecen anclados al pasado, buscando una forma de vida que pertenece a la historia.

Mientras, el propietario de la hacienda observa a la pareja.
Como director de una propiedad, tiene que poner en funcionamiento un esquema de valores que haga que el crecimiento de sus inversiones se realice en la dirección y sentido correctas.
Para motivar a esa pareja, tiene sal y pimienta para aderezar el sabor de las cosas, y una mascarilla, y un bol con alimento.
También señalar que tiene sus piernas en la sombra.

Para mí esto es un compendio de la situación que enfrenta un director de nuestra sociedad, de los que manipulan a la gente.

Necesita desarrollar una pareja viable para el nuevo mundo, ya que son las piernas sobre las que sustentará su desarrollo.

En la parte central del tríptico, yo creo que se refiere a ese molde que puede usarse para dar forma a los ideales de esa pareja, por un lado a la derecha está el varón que sueña con la libertad, volando, y a la izquierda está la mujer ascendiendo con esfuerzo los peldaños a la virtud o belleza, que en este caso es una bella catedral.







En la tercera parte del tríptico, yo empezaría por la figura del gato, es el único animal que está en el plano sombreado.

Recurriría a la última de Matrix de nuevo para reflexionar, los que hayáis visto la peli recordaréis que el gato es la preocupación del arquitecto cuando todo se está derrumbando, la escena en el bar con el enfrentamiento entre las fuerzas de Neo-Trinity vs. Matrix.

En ese contexto, el programa del gato mimado del super rico, es muy interesante.
Si yo tuviera que imaginar un personaje-programa, que en si mismo está libre de preocupaciones y ataduras, pero recibe la máxima atención de los poderosos, sería este.
¿Quién tiene estas características en el mundo real?
Los espíritus capaces de elegir lo mejor, y avanzar hacia allá.
Es como la garantía de éxito, el que alcanzará sus objetivos.

Vemos que el gato tiene el camino libre hasta la humilde casa con techo piramidal edificada en un terreno elevado, que parece estar esperando la llegada del tren, y con el sky line de una ciudad al fondo.

Yo diría que esto va del escenario que de nuevo quiere alcanzar cualquier director de hacienda actual, una situación ventajosa tras el nuevo reinicio, donde se va a acomodar el espíritu del gato del rico.

En resumen, creo que están diciendo que hay que manejar de nuevo a la población para que sean las herramientas con las que construir el futuro sustento de los ricos.


----------



## Walter Eucken (28 Dic 2021)

El segundo tríptico es la Iglesia de San Andrés de Kiev colocada sobre la ciudad de Luxemburgo.


----------



## kronopio (28 Dic 2021)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Yo interpreto que el hombre mayor no le ha dado los tickets de tren a los jovenes, que estan planeando subir la montaña.
> Esta comiendo cereales, detalle importante si nos fijamos que el suelo es amarillo; esta en una plantacion de los mismos cereales que consume?
> La mascarilla encima de la mesa, los jovenes tampoco la llevan....
> 
> ...



Eres un distópico

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Puesto (28 Dic 2021)

Para mi lo único que tiene algo de simbolismo es la mascarilla quitada y que el tren sea de vapor que de eso es que ya casi no existe en el mundo.

Lo último podría ser una referencia al Peak Oil y de un "sus vais a cagar el covid se acabó (mascarilla fuera) pero volvemos al ecologetismo que es lo que de verdad está detras del covid, que se acaban los recursos y hay que limitar población o producción"

Pero vamos esta revista y Time parece que ya viven de crear hype con su portada, el simbolismo puede ser algo ficticio para dar que hablar sin ningún motivo oculto detrás.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (28 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Es decir que hay máquinas que llevan un reactor nuclear incorporado,



Muchas. Barcos, submarinos, carros de combate, satélites, artefactos espaciales...

Y si sacasen la siguiente generación de reactores pronto, también podrían llevarlo los trenes (los motorizados, porque con catenaria ya los hay 100% alimentados por energía nuclear).


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (28 Dic 2021)

kronopio dijo:


> Eres un distópico
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Puede ser.


----------



## Drogoprofe (28 Dic 2021)

El de rojo es un guiris, le dio mucho el sol.
El Mirón viene de hacer cruising...
La pareja va hacia la nieve de la montaña


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (28 Dic 2021)

Efectivamente, es un dodo, el retrato simboliza nuestra extinción.

Las piezas de ajedrez no son tan grandes, y esas figuras parecen muy elaboradas para ser peones, serían alfiles en todo caso. Para ser salero y pimentero son curiosamente negros e idénticos. Falta saber qué está comiendo el tipo, a primera vista parecería un plato de cereales, que harían impropia la presencia de sal y pimienta, pero no cuadra con lo que bebe, no puede ser un cubata ¿comiendo? Si hasta trae la servilleta en las piernas, Pero tampoco cuadra con una bebida de desayuno, podría ser una naranjada. O el plato podría ser otra cosa ¿ramen, espaguetis?

A mí lo que me atormenta es ¿que trae en el bolsillo? ¿Unos puros? ¿De cuales?
¿Qué lleva la chica en la mano? ¿Una bufanda? ¡Si hace calor!


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (28 Dic 2021)

Tanto esos saleros o peones o lo que sean, como los dos chicos, ambos forman el número 11. Dos veces 11.


----------



## ESC (28 Dic 2021)

Los molinillos de sal y pimienta podrían representar el número once ...

A saber.


----------



## charlyrs80 (28 Dic 2021)

xDDD


----------



## indemunlai (28 Dic 2021)

El tipo tiene las piernas negras pero el resto rojo. Al revés de los otros, piernas rojas y el resto negro. Entonces está claro que el pájaro es la clave a descifrar. Además mira detenidamente en otra dirección. Luego el pájaro representa el _american dream_ y está diciendo por lo bajinis _hay que estar muy dormido para creérselo_


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (28 Dic 2021)

Atardecer como muestran las sombras alargadas, el langosto está a la sombra y relajadito, ha pasado la plandemia sin mayores problemas, los chavales están a la intemperie, buscando algo, incertidumbre, el pájaro dodo en ese contexto resulta perturbador, ¿extinción-esterilización de los borregos jóvenes?

El tren movido por carbón hacia el ocaso, fin de ciclo.

La escena es de lo más inquietante aunque a primera vista pueda parecer otra cosa debido a esos colores cálidos.


----------



## Kbkubito (28 Dic 2021)

Sardónica dijo:


> 2 peones negros sobre la mesa, un patito junto a los 2 jóvenes, un hombre observando.
> Rostros en las rocas. Un sombrero.
> 
> ¿Alguien que pueda descifrar este sindios gráfico?
> ...



Dos peones negros? Yo veo un salero y un pimentero....


----------



## mindugi (28 Dic 2021)

La pareja va a pie, no tiene coche y son felices visitando montañas de mierda en un recinto pseudonatural. Emplean su tiempo libre observando un muro intrascendente. 

El tren va quemando carbón a saco porque es transporte estatal. El estado tiene bula para la combustión durante el timo climático

Llevan un perro maricón que sustituye al hijo
El hombre tiene un cuerpo parecido al de la mujer por falta de testosterona de no comer carne. La mujer lidera el paso, su sombra está por encima de la del mangina estrogénico que carga todo el peso en la mochila.


La langosta hija de puta se jubilará gracias a el sacrificio de los peones (esos dos pringaos). los observa como si fueran presas en la naturaleza. También siente deseo sexual hacia la golfa que lleva una falda que enseñando todo el muslamen.


----------



## hijodepantera (28 Dic 2021)

No intentéis ver el enigma de la misma manera que no visteis el pangolin de la misma manera que no visteis llegar Omicron.
Se necesita lógica difusa para más o menos pillarlos.

Por ejemplificar:
Un tren con cargamento nuclear provoca millones de muertos tras un accidente.

Ojo que no digo que sea eso solo digo que ellos no piensan como vosotros y el pañuelo amarillo en las rodillas del hombre puede querer significar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Alarkos (28 Dic 2021)

Sardónica dijo:


> Pensé en ellos pero podrían tener el doble sentido.



Yo creo que es un triple sentido, mediante los pimenteros representan peones negros. Es decir, los negros como peones sacrificables para el nuevo modelo.


----------



## BeninExpress (28 Dic 2021)

Ya


Ardafilo dijo:


> Hombre, a ver, tampoco veo mucha conexión



Ya, yo tamppco


BeninExpress dijo:


> La imagen forma parte de un tríptico y la propia revista revela lo que es cada cosa..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi sinceramente me gustan mucho más vuestras teorías pero si analizamos lo que han escrito los que han hecho el dibujo lo primero que ponen es "a momentous african civilization" o lo que es lo mismo "una trascendental civilización africana", otro de los párrafos hace mención a los chinacos con lo cual está clarinete que están matando dos pájaros de un tiro poniendo ahí al calvorota con rasgos orientales. Además hace mención a alimentarse sin comer carne fresca, de ahí el insípido bol de cereales que tiene el pavo encima de la mesa.

Mi teoría sobre esa posible interpretación de la primera imagen del tríptico es..

Los chinos están metiendo sus zarpas en África y solo los africanos podrán parar tal intromisión. Por eso lo de la trascendental civilización africana. Es ahora o nunca. Si nadie lo remedia los chinorris se convertirán en los nuevos terratenientes de las plantaciones de algodón del siglo XXI, solo que en vez de algodón los negrocs cultivarán todo tipo de cereales. Efectivamente los peones negros son lo que son, peones negros.

El tren de carbón (que no vapor) viene a decirnos que en África los chinos se van a pasar las medidas NWO contra el cambio climático por el forro de sus micropenes.

Poco más, el chinorri bebe su vaso de gintonic, sake, soja sintética o lo que le salga de la polla beber, y mientras tanto observa a lo lejos cómo la muchachada occidental está a sus rollos, mirando la decadencia del planeta indignándose mucho por redes sociales pero sin hacer realmente nada y destinando su escasa energía a causas perdidas como por ejemplo tratar de salvar al dodo cuando lleva un siglo extinto.

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## sangean (28 Dic 2021)

El salero y pimentero son dos columnas masonicas.

Ademas, el tipo lleva 2 puros en el bolsillo de la camisa. No se que significara.


----------



## Biluao (28 Dic 2021)

A ver... si en las páginas interiores de The Economist, no suelen dar una... ¿qué os hace pensar que en la portada lo van a hacer?... Yo creo que han pillado el truquillo de hacer portadas ambigüas al más puro estilo Nostradamus, y a cascarla. Ya vendrá alguien dentro de diez años diciendo que con esta portada se predijo la caída de Portugal como exportador de toallas, y la nueva moda entre los manteros de hacer un parón, y tomar un brunch en terraza.


----------



## Bangs (28 Dic 2021)

más que peoes, yo las piezas las identifico a 2 alfiles


----------



## XXavier (28 Dic 2021)

Sardónica dijo:


> 2 peones negros sobre la mesa, un patito junto a los 2 jóvenes, un hombre observando.
> Rostros en las rocas. Un sombrero.
> 
> ¿Alguien que pueda descifrar este sindios gráfico?
> ...



No me había fijado, y eso que lo compré hace una semana. 

Bueno, la portada tiene cierta lógica, porque lo que los niños están mirando es una construcción conocida como 'Gran Zimbabwe', a la ue se le suele dar una importancia desmesurada por los apologistas de la negritud...

Esta es una foto de la construcción del caso:


----------



## Picard (28 Dic 2021)

El biejo kalbo está pensando en cuanto ofrecer a la chortina para fockarsela cual publicagent


----------



## Bangs (28 Dic 2021)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Ojo que no digo que sea eso solo digo que ellos no piensan como vosotros y el pañuelo amarillo en las rodillas del hombre puede querer significar cualquier cosa.



que no se manchará por muchas cosas malas que pasen


----------



## bocadRillo (28 Dic 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> No me había fijado, y eso que lo compré hace una semana.
> 
> Bueno, la portada tiene cierta lógica, porque lo que los niños están mirando es una construcción conocida como 'Gran Zimbabwe', a la ue se le suele dar una importancia desmesurada por los apologistas de la negritud...
> 
> ...



Bingo, bien visto!
Ésa es la construcción que están viendo los dos chavales.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Dic 2021)

BeninExpress dijo:


> La imagen forma parte de un tríptico y la propia revista revela lo que es cada cosa..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El verdadero significado no te lo van a decir, al igual que no dijeron nunca este:


----------



## Wolvernite (28 Dic 2021)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> La clave está en el pato, necesitamos vídeo de JL. Nuestro futuro está en juego.



El pato es un dodo, un animal extinto


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (28 Dic 2021)

Esto es trabajo para...






El pato de los paios, el pañuelo amarillo de los kures y el tren de los sucesos jeje

Vivimos en un ordeñador ifotónico


----------



## cimarrón (28 Dic 2021)

Las sombras no encajan. La escena tiene unas sombras muy alargadas porque el sol está muy bajo representando el atardecer, pero el calvo no cumple la regla. Los árboles que tiene detrás no le hacen sombra, los peones pimenteros no hacen sombra, lo único que hace sombra es la mesa sobre sus piernas, osea mediodía, no está en el mismo lugar que el fondo. Lo que está mirando el calvo es una proyección, probablemente de si mismo en el pasado, mirando piedras guiado por la chica, en lugar de fockarla entre las rocas a pelito y dejar descendencia. De ahí el dodó, extinción. Viejo, calvo y solo. Además la ilustración está como enmarcada por una vegetación, remarcando la sensación de proyección o ensoñación.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (28 Dic 2021)

Veis un mapa? Me ha venido a la cabeza eso nada más mirarlo, pero no encuentro la silueta de ningún país o región. 

Por sierto, el que se está tomando el café es nigr.


----------



## Elbrujo (28 Dic 2021)

Sardónica dijo:


> 2 peones negros sobre la mesa, un patito junto a los 2 jóvenes, un hombre observando.
> Rostros en las rocas. Un sombrero.
> 
> ¿Alguien que pueda descifrar este sindios gráfico?
> ...



Un salero y un pimentero junto a un plato que parecen crispis. Pero que seguramente sean insectos. Y el pato al fondo tan feliz.

NO COMERAS CARNE Y SERAS FELIZ.


Por otro lado estamos muy enfermos


----------



## Plinio Sexto (28 Dic 2021)

La noche se acerca con sombras alargadas, la civilización se extingue (como la de zimbabue que desapareció misteriosamente en el S XV, dice Wiquipedia) de la que solo quedan las mismas ruinas a las que se aproximan los niños, el futuro, acompañando al dodo ya extinto también por mano del hombre. 

Las caras desde las piedras observan impotentes el último acto, pero no como el hombre indiferente y plácido frente al drama. El preludio del regreso a la revolución industrial avanza por su camino de hierro. Sabe que es su último daiquiri y ya, sin temor al virus, cree tranquilo que es el fin de la Historia. No hay contrarios, no hay dialéctica posible, el hoy y el mañana tienen la misma naturaleza. Los pimenteros idénticos lo atestiguan. 

Vaya cabrones estos de la revista.


----------



## Decipher (28 Dic 2021)

Y los alfiles, los jovenes son las piezas de ajedrez con los que se juega ahora la partida.


----------



## Fibergran (28 Dic 2021)

Si el tren va hacia Oriente es que está amaneciendo.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (28 Dic 2021)

No consigo encajar el mapa político de china en el fondo.


----------



## weyler (28 Dic 2021)

el tio de la mesa es claramente un negro por sus rasgos 

otra cosa el tren del fondo diriguiendose hacia el este


----------



## Ricohombre (28 Dic 2021)

Parejita de milenials sin hijos, viajes y jijijajeo = extinción de la raza blanca (simbolizada por el dodo) y su civilización (las ruinas) que será un parque de atracciones estilo "El mapa y el territorio".

Decrecimiento económico y tecnológico frente al calentamiento climático, vuelta a medios de transporte obsoletos (el tren de vapor).

El que se sienta esplendido y triunfador es un asiatico (especias, arroz en su plato y colocación a la derecha/oriente). El tren va hacia al este, el eje del poder estará en asia-pacifico. 

La mascarilla encima de la mesa no requiere explicación. 

Nos mean en la cara.


----------



## Vellón (28 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Es decir que hay máquinas que llevan un reactor nuclear incorporado, nunca he oído hablar de algo así ni podría creer que fuera posible, pero buenos en estos tiempos todo es posible, hasta lo imposible


----------



## Saco de papas (28 Dic 2021)

Un negro, pero lo ponen rojo para no ofender y de camino para decirte de que partido político cojea.


----------



## HaCHa (28 Dic 2021)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> No son peones, es un salero y un pimentero.



Nunca intentes explicarle la realidad a uno de esos que ven conspiraciones en las manchas de las paredes.


----------



## Vellón (28 Dic 2021)

La pareja tienen los dos pelo negro cuando por gama de colores ella podría tenerlo rubio o pelirrojo.
El hombre suda o es una lágrima?
El tren de carbón con mercancía sale del sur de África para llegar hasta China. Pasa por Kiev que tiene un buen lío porque le interesa a los peces gordos de Luxemburgo, el hombre haciendo el salto del ángel y el puente significan mucho "balconing" en Europa, la señora yendo a la iglesia una vuelta obligada (escarpada) a la tradición.
El tren llega a Asia donde está el sol naciente (del que sale una nave hacia el espacio). Hay una paisana en la baranda de la casa mirando hacia el tren. El gato en Asia simboliza suerte y prosperidad (maneki neko), caza ratones que pueden arruinar el grano y las telas de comerciantes, son sigilosos, en Japón sólo podían tenerlo los nobles (hasta 1602). Esta en postura de atención mirando también al tren


----------



## Salamander (28 Dic 2021)

Esas tres ilustraciones cuentan una historia, con inicio, nudo y desenlace. Empieza con el tren que marcha del Occidente cristiano.

En la segunda, el hombre carga con la mochila, mientra le cede el pañuelo violáceo a la mujer.

La mujer, con la falda justa para que no se le vea el trasero, mira hacia África mientras toma el pañuelo. Esas son las nuevas prioridades, el Dodo junto a ellos presagia su futuro.

Mientras, el chino les observa con la copa en la mano y los cereales en su plato, con su pañuelo amarillo sobre las piernas y las torres rusas sobre la mesa, sus billetes en el bolsillo ¿Belt and road, para cargar los cereales hacia casa?. La mascarilla tirada en la mesa, no la usa pero la tiene a mano. El tren sigue su camino en el fondo, no para aquí.

Finalmente el tren llega a su destino, Oriente.


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (28 Dic 2021)

No es un patito, es un dodo (extinto)


----------



## rory (28 Dic 2021)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> La cepa Omicron viene de Sudáfrica, de ahí los peones negros. La plandemia se acaba. El pato simboliza período de paz y estabilidad. Vienen los felices años 20. Vuelta a una vida más en la naturaleza. Fin del Internet como lo conocemos. Reset económico y social. Limpieza de borregada.



Reset económico y felices años 20? Es algo contradictorio.

Estaba hoy pensando en esa posibilidad, que se acabe la plandemia y lleguen esos años 20, pero no lo veo...

Estamos en descomposición económica, social, cultural y espiritual. La deuda ya es inasumible, la energía barata se fue, los recursos cada vez más escasos, tensiones geopolíticas como hacía años....

Más bien vamos de cabeza al precipicio


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (28 Dic 2021)

rory dijo:


> Reset económico y felices años 20? Es algo contradictorio.
> 
> Estaba hoy pensando en esa posibilidad, que se acabe la plandemia y lleguen esos años 20, pero no lo veo...
> 
> ...



¿Analicemos algo y seamos serios?

¿Merecía la pena el mundo de antes de la pandemia?

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Síntesis (28 Dic 2021)

Podrian ser enormes hormigueros esas montañas? En Africa los hay de esa altura.

Lo que tiene en el bolsillo el de la mesa, son los billetes para el tren.

En el segundo dibujo hay un hombre volando con los pajaros


----------



## Tio_Serio (28 Dic 2021)

Yo insisto con mi rollo, creo que tendría un esquema similar al meme este:







De hecho, en el tríptico, la zona sombreada que aparece en primer plano, indicaría esto por el tipo de vegetación que tiene, ahora y en el siguente son plantas improductivas mientras la última a la derecha vuelve a ser de cacao, indicando que ahora no toca recoger sino esperar tiempos mejores, estaríamos donde la gente débil que genera tiempos duros.







Volviendo a la idea del patrón que gestiona los valores culturales, como el agricultor que añade abonos y fertilizantes a su campo, que sería el poder oculto que tanto perseguimos y odiamos (al menos yo), y su imagen sentado meditando sobre la plantación mientras toma un refresco, señalar que tiene sobre la mesa cuatro objetos: mascarilla, salero y pimentero, cuchara y plato con comida.

El primer punto sobre el salero y pimentero, son alicientes que dan sabor, en este contexto circular y de manipulación cultural, la explicación más clara es la del segundo cuadro:
los valores que dan sabor a las personas, lo que persiguen porque les resulta un aliciente, clásicamente es lo bueno/bello representado por la catedral y su escalinata, y la libertad representada en el vuelo. Son las aspiraciones de la gente, lo que persigue.

Digamos que desde la cúspide de la sociedad se puede racionar qué se considerea deseable para la mayoría. Está diciendo que en la reconstrucción de una sociedad, se usan esta sal y pimienta como estímulo para dirigir a la gente, para poner en marchas sus fuerzas en la dirección deseada.

Por eso lo tiene sobre la mesa, como herramienta para controlar la actualidad.

Cabe señalar aquí, que como etapa de fin de ciclo social, el primer cuadro del tríptico también representa esto.
La pareja está visitando unas ruinas de una antigua civilización, y a la vez son ellos mismos la culminación, la cúpula digamos de la civilización actual.
Por eso ella señala una imagen más bella de sí misma, ese es el ideal que ocupa hoy día la mente de las sras. Posiblemente le pide a su compañero que eso es lo que quiere, a la vez que sujeta en la mano derecha lo que podría ser una larga lista de exigencias, como suele ser habitual.
El pagafantas del tipo en vez de volar libre, le presta atención a ella, y apenas al resto de elementos que serían sus referencias culturales de hoy; por un lado la posibilidad de subir al tren, y por otro prestar atención al jefe.

Son una etapa posterior al segundo elemento del tríptico, al ser fin de ciclo mientras la segunda imagen es la mitad del ciclo siguiente.

De una sociedad con catedrales, se pasa a otra donde se visitan catedrales antiguas y lo que importa es el ego, el afán de superación se convierte en una mejor imagen de sí mismo, bastante vacía y superficial por supuesto.

Por todo esto, otra herramienta que tiene el jefe en la mesa es la mascarilla, ordo ab chaos, hay que destruir para dejar paso a lo nuevo.
La cucharilla supongo que puede ser para racionar el uso de los otros objetos y el alimento del bol, etc.

Quicir, todo es una imagen de los jefes observando el ciclo de las sociedades que caen y emergen, mientras ellos observan, gestionan, planifican y señalan el camino.

Por último el gato, parecería que su sitio normal era en las rodillas del boss, pero dado que el momento es de cambio y riesgo, ha preferido adelantarse en busca del nuevo jefe, el que tenga una posición óptima cuando vuelva a ser tiempo de recoger el fruto.

Perdonad la mala redacción y lo desordenado de las ideas, pero lo he escrito del tirón y más como brainstorming para ver qué salía.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Dic 2021)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Me faltan negros y maricones



el de la mesa es negro


----------



## InigoMontoya (28 Dic 2021)

Esto es la guerrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! Comprad latunes ,insensatos!


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Dic 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Los dos "peones" son la sal y la pimienta.
> 
> No le veo mayor simbolismo, la verdad. Apostaría a que es cualquier capricho personal de algún jefazo o de los dueños del medio. Igual es una escena del finde pasado en los Hamptons con su colega el CEO de lo que sea, y ya se han mandado un whatsapp. ¿Te ha gustado? A veces es así de sencillo.



Que hayan dado tanto protagonismo a elementos tan irrelevantes como unos saleros encierra un mensaje MU MISTERIOSO.


----------



## myles (28 Dic 2021)

Tas dejao la locomotora a vapor y tas dejao que el paisano es negro.


----------



## asiqué (28 Dic 2021)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Ilustra muy bien lo que llaman la langostada, un hombre ahí de relax con su cubata y los dos críos tirandose al monte para sobrevivir
> 
> hay un tren de fondo que ya está en marcha, lo han perdido?



tren de vapor no electrico ni diesel


----------



## asiqué (28 Dic 2021)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Me faltan negros y maricones



son los que alimentan la caldera de carbon del tren, como tiene que ser


----------



## MAESE PELMA (28 Dic 2021)

Nadie ha dicho nada del pato.


----------



## waha (28 Dic 2021)

El langosto viviendo relajado a todo tren mientras mira a los jovenes que van a pagar el pato


----------



## asiqué (28 Dic 2021)

Pues yo creo que es un relato de mejores tiempos. Han terminado de comer. Los crios se han ido a jugar y armarla,jugando con los ankmales del corral de la familia,la mujera esta fregando y el señor esta tomandose un brandy tras terminar de comer antes de fumarse los habanos del bolsillo al aire fresco de la tarde.
Buenos tiempos antiguos.
En resumen;
Viene a decir que el sueño y lujo verdadero sera vivir como a inicios del siglo XX


----------



## daesrd (28 Dic 2021)

Sardónica dijo:


> 2 peones negros sobre la mesa, un patito junto a los 2 jóvenes, un hombre observando.
> Rostros en las rocas. Un sombrero.
> 
> ¿Alguien que pueda descifrar este sindios gráfico?
> ...



Volver a cuando los trenes funcionaban con carbón


----------



## olympus1 (28 Dic 2021)

Sardónica dijo:


> 2 peones negros sobre la mesa, un patito junto a los 2 jóvenes, un hombre observando.
> Rostros en las rocas. Un sombrero.
> 
> ¿Alguien que pueda descifrar este sindios gráfico?
> ...



Yo ya he pasado de hacer caso de estas portadas del NWO avisando de cosas. Que les den a esos desgraciados.


----------



## simontemplario (28 Dic 2021)

¿Qué significan los patos?


----------



## Shy (28 Dic 2021)

Yo no veo rostros en las rocas. 

¿Me he hecho adulto?

¿He perdido la inocencia?

Tampoco los veo en las nubes, como en la canción.


----------



## Tio_Serio (28 Dic 2021)

Pues es lo bueno, que hay pa tós.
muahaha


----------



## Alcazar (28 Dic 2021)

Perdiste el tren de tu vida por dar un paseo en bici... Dijo un sabio de twitter


----------



## Ratona001 (28 Dic 2021)

Entonces está vez no hay pandemias?


----------



## butricio (28 Dic 2021)

Paraceis críticos de arte

Que manera de desgranar de la nada


----------



## Pablem0s (28 Dic 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Los dos "peones" son la sal y la pimienta.
> 
> *No le veo mayor simbolismo, la verdad. *Apostaría a que es cualquier capricho personal de algún jefazo o de los dueños del medio. Igual es una escena del finde pasado en los Hamptons con su colega el CEO de lo que sea, y ya se han mandado un whatsapp. ¿Te ha gustado? A veces es así de sencillo.



TODAS, repito, TODAS las portadas de ese panfleto satánico al servicio de las élites están plagadas de intencionalidad y simbología. Otra cosa es que haya veces que no seamos capaces de descifrar con claridad sus macabros mensajes.


----------



## envidia (28 Dic 2021)

No sé qué significa, pero lo que hay encima de la mesa son dos pimenteros, pues tienen molinillo, no hay ningún salero. ¿Ojivas...?


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Dic 2021)

Las predicciones de The Economist para 2021: del Covid-19 a la transición hacia el Transhumanismo


La revista The Economist, una de las predilectas del poder financiero y propiedad de las históricas familias Rothschild y Agnelli, acostumbra a anunciar sus previsiones para el año por venir.




www.conclusion.com.ar


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (28 Dic 2021)

Debunker dijo:


> Peones? a mi me parecen la sal y pimienta.
> 
> Lo que más me ha llamado la atención es el tren, es un tren a vapor o sea alimentado por carbón , llamativo porque ahora los trenes últimos construídos aspiran a moverse a enorme velocidades con electro magnetismo, o sea ese tren es vuelta al pasado lejano



Y cuando paso el evento Carrington... Pues cuando habia trenes de vapor. La cara de la montaña si le das la vuelta parece Sleepy Joe...


----------



## Conde Duckula (29 Dic 2021)

No son cereales. Es un cuenco de arroz.
Ella no lleva carga, la lleva toda él.
No admiran una catedral. Señalan toberas industriales destruidas.
Las nubes dibujan dos ojos de cazador.
El dodo no se extinguió por no reproducirse si no por ser cazado y no saberse defender.


----------



## Jimmy Torpedo (29 Dic 2021)

Dodó según la gematria sale como primer resultado la letra número 11del alfabeto lambda. Ahí lo dejo


----------



## frenlib (29 Dic 2021)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> La chica lleva algo en la mano que parece una bufanda es un detalle que no hemos comentado




Voilà, invierno nuclear.


----------



## Clorhídrico (29 Dic 2021)

Hilo mítico. Make Burbuja great again!


----------



## Odiseo (29 Dic 2021)

antiglobalista dijo:


> Me faltan negros y maricones



La figura roja sentada a la mesa tiene rasgos negroides y el cráneo braquicéfalo propio de esa raza.


----------



## frenlib (29 Dic 2021)

Vale ya lo han dicho ellos mismos, el boomer está comiendo comida sin carne. Nos quieren prohibir la carne, yo sólo digo una cosa, si me prohíben la carne yo me comeré a un humano. Hablo en serio, yo sin carne no vivo.


----------



## Pollepolle (29 Dic 2021)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> No son peones, es un salero y un pimentero.



Yo pensaba que eran las torres gemelas o algo asi magufo.


----------



## Don Meliton (29 Dic 2021)

No sabemos si el tren se dirige al este o al oeste, ya que no sabemos si el punto de vista es desde el norte o el sur.

Lo que come el gordo pega mas con un desayuno... cuenco de smacks y zumito de naranja, con lo que las sombras alargadas indican amanecer. En ese caso el tren se dirige hacia el este, pero es un tren de pasajeros no de mercancias.

La adolescente parece portar una cuerda, quieren escalar las ruinas.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## Chortina Premium (29 Dic 2021)

No sé ni pa que entro, quitais las ganas de vivir cabrones


----------



## Kalikatres (29 Dic 2021)

Sardónica dijo:


> 2 peones negros sobre la mesa, un patito junto a los 2 jóvenes, un hombre observando.
> Rostros en las rocas. Un sombrero.
> 
> ¿Alguien que pueda descifrar este sindios gráfico?
> ...



Un hombre en una terraza de un restaurante comiendo una ensalada con sazonadores de sal y pimienta, con la mascarilla encima de la mesa (mal hecho!) observando a unos jovenes excursionistas planificando una salida.
No sé chico... ni te comento lo que estoy pensando de tu post.


----------



## hyperburned (31 Dic 2021)

Confirmamos entonces que las rocas representan la hiperinflación de zimbawe


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Dic 2021)

yo lo que veo es que la culpa es de los no vacunados. como si no lo han repetido suficiente.

El negro sin mascarilla por pasarselo bien con la caipiriña lo que trae es la enfermedad a los inocentes y los patos por la emigracion que hacen cada cambio de temporada. y los transportes publicos y la desertizacion otras vias de infeccion. 

Los dildos encima de la mesa es que nos van a encular pero bien como no espabilemos.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (31 Dic 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Confirmamos entonces que las rocas representan la hiperinflación de zimbawe



las rocas son parte de los pies de los gigantes que habia dentro como bien vaticinó alberto canosa


----------



## Porestar (10 Mar 2022)

Atentos a la Portada de The Economist en diciembre de 2021 (borrada)


Atentos a la Portada de The Economist en diciembre de 2021 (borrada) Parece que la descartaron. Sigue en el caché el templo es la catedral de kiev Mirad los detalles El templo tiene el símbolo del Bitcoin y el hombre que sube es igual a Julio Cesar cuando lo mataban...




www.burbuja.info


----------

